# Insurance provider for uber drivers in Melbourne



## Uber.melb (Jul 27, 2015)

hi fellow uber drivers, Can anyone suggest which insurance provider insures uber car drivers in Melbourne. I am struggling to find this. YOUI is not an option for me as their quote of insurance is over $500/month which is extremely expensive.


----------



## The Captain (Jul 28, 2015)

Same problem here in Perth....still looking


----------



## UBERNJ61 (Jul 11, 2015)

Uber.melb said:


> hi fellow uber drivers, Can anyone suggest which insurance provider insures uber car drivers in Melbourne. I am struggling to find this. YOUI is not an option for me as their quote of insurance is over $500/month which is extremely expensive.


I read something of Geico offering here in Florida - affordable too ! Somebody mentioned like $ 2100 / year. Remember to mention Uber Rideshare not for Limo. Check it out and please post here if you have an answer.


----------



## Cimmoore82 (Sep 18, 2015)

I saw the same post about Geico covering Uber in FL so I called to get a quote and update my insurance. I was informed they do not have a policy for that.


----------



## UBERNJ61 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for sharing - what was your update ? Did they offer you something else and are you paying more or is the update that you said your driving with UBER ?


----------

